# I.B.O Hunter Class Rules?



## Jeremy Loop (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello, I am new to 3D shooting. I do bow hunt and shoot 20 yard 600 rounds. I was wondering what are the hunter class rules for bow equipment? The help would be great. Thanks .


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

*Check www.ibo.net*

If you check that website, the rules are listed.
Briefly though:
4 inch vanes
Screw-in points
Fixed pin sight (4 pins or less)
A single stabilizer not longer than 12 inches
No dampening devices longer than 2 inches
8 power binoculars
Shots out to 35 yards
I think that's about it


----------



## Jeremy Loop (Apr 20, 2005)

*Reply*

Doc, Thanks for the info. I think my bow setup will make it. At least I hope so.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Good luck to you, I forgot 1 thing though. You have to shoot below 280 fps or have 5 grains of arrow weight per pound of draw weight.


----------



## Jeremy Loop (Apr 20, 2005)

*Reply*

My bow is shooting abour 210 FPS and im shooting 2215's with 100 g tips. will that work?


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

That will work. Also, it has to be 4" vanes OR 4" feathers.


----------



## Jeremy Loop (Apr 20, 2005)

*Reply*

Is the STS ok for hunter class?


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

*Uh-Oh*

There is a huge thread on this matter. Search for STS Rule Change. In short until the IBO board meets this Fall, STS's will not be permitted in the Hunter Class since it is unapproved equipment and/or a dampening device over 2 inches in length.


----------



## Jeremy Loop (Apr 20, 2005)

*That bites*

Doc, I just put the darn thing on and it works great. My bow is a lot quieter and my groups are a lot better. I dont see why its not ok to use but i guess i have to take it off then. Thanks


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Shoot MBR, Male Bowhunter Release, and you can use the STS if you don't want to take it off.


----------



## Byron (May 14, 2005)

*Ironic*

Maybe it has something to do with the "my groups are a lot better" thing.  

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## Jeremy Loop (Apr 20, 2005)

*Byron*

Byron, well i dont really know because before i had it on i was shooting 570's out of a 600 round and now im shooting 550's. So im not sure if it helps that much when i shoot at one target at a time like the vegas 3 spot. My groups are better when i fling all three to one target. I like it because it makes my bow more quiet than before.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Jeremy Loop said:


> Doc, I just put the darn thing on and it works great. My bow is a lot quieter and my groups are a lot better. I dont see why its not ok to use but i guess i have to take it off then. Thanks


If you decide to shoot MBR, the targets move out to 45 yards and you can use your STS, v-bars, long stabilizer, but you still need a fixed pin sight. I am glad to hear your STS is working well. I have one on order if it ever gets here. Whatever you decide have fun and take the opportunity to talk with some of the shooters there, 99% of the people that shoot 3D are the finest people you'll ever meet.


----------



## Jeremy Loop (Apr 20, 2005)

dahmer said:


> Shoot MBR, Male Bowhunter Release, and you can use the STS if you don't want to take it off.


what is the rules for that class?


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Still need fixed pin sight. No limit on stabilizer. No restriction on screw in points or vane/feather length. Still have to go by the 5grains per pound or 280 FPS.


----------



## Jeremy Loop (Apr 20, 2005)

*reply*



dahmer said:


> Still need fixed pin sight. No limit on stabilizer. No restriction on screw in points or vane/feather length. Still have to go by the 5grains per pound or 280 FPS.



ok thanks what stick do they shoot from?


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Your max goes from 35 yards to 45 yards.


----------



## Jeremy Loop (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks.. where do you live in westren pa?


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Southern Lawrence County, almost in Beaver County.


----------



## Jeremy Loop (Apr 20, 2005)

thats cool i live in Indiana county


----------

